# Mating process at stud..



## beagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi guys,

I've ordered some books and am reading up all i can but have found very little information on the actaul mating process... When you put your queen to a stud how long do you leave them? Do they stay together all the time or are they seperated part of the day or overnight? Do most people only have one queen at a time with a stud? any other info would be great. I'm aware of all the health checks etc, but just trying to find out all i can about what actually happens.
Thanks
Nic


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

oh good question, was gonna ask Nicola but I'm all ears for all opinions assuming they might be different.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

beagirl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've ordered some books and am reading up all i can but have found very little information on the actaul mating process... When you put your queen to a stud how long do you leave them? Do they stay together all the time or are they seperated part of the day or overnight? Do most people only have one queen at a time with a stud? any other info would be great. I'm aware of all the health checks etc, but just trying to find out all i can about what actually happens.
> Thanks
> Nic


Hello & welcome to the forum hun 
My last queen went to stud for 5 days - all matings were supervised and then the 2 were seperated after each mating. This is because the queen will attack the male literally straight away because when he pulls away because the barbs hurt her. She will roll around on the floor after mating and this process releases eggs from her ovaries to be fertilised.

Normally only one queen at a time per stud yes.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Right, I'm presuming here you are visiting a stud and not to one of your own? 

I can only speak from how I mate my own my own girls to my own studs as I dont have visitors. I have always thought that 3 days and nights in with the stud are the limit for health reasons, of course the girl could conceive on the very first attempt. I watch my matings from the outset to make sure that there is no aggressiveness going on and once it looks fine leave them to get on with it after the first mating. You actually have to witness the female rolling which releases the eggs.

If you are going to stud, this is the bit I am unclear on as I have my own studs, but I believe the stud owner has to give you a mating certificate which is what you will need for the future kittens registration.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Right, I'm presuming here you are visiting a stud and not to one of your own?
> 
> I can only speak from how I mate my own my own girls to my own studs as I dont have visitors. I have always thought that 3 days and nights in with the stud are the limit for health reasons, of course the girl could conceive on the very first attempt. I watch my matings from the outset to make sure that there is no aggressiveness going on and once it looks fine leave them to get on with it after the first mating. You actually have to witness the female rolling which releases the eggs.
> 
> If you are going to stud, this is the bit I am unclear on as I have my own studs, but I believe the stud owner has to give you a mating certificate which is what you will need for the future kittens registration.


Yes you get a mating certificate on it with the expected date of birth of the kittens


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

and the sires pedigree.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

do you get any thing that guarantees the mating? and if so what do most studs offer? also what sort of injuries should i expect do i need to check her for anything like bites that could go abscess?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> do you get any thing that guarantees the mating? and if so what do most studs offer? also what sort of injuries should i expect do i need to check her for anything like bites that could go abscess?


The stud owner will tell you the number of times they have mated. But if the dam doesnt become pregnant then usually the fee includes a repeat mating.
The common injury is piercing on the scruff of the neck where the stud grabs hold of her on the back of the neck


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> The stud owner will tell you the number of times they have mated. But if the dam doesnt become pregnant then usually the fee includes a repeat mating.
> The common injury is piercing on the scruff of the neck where the stud grabs hold of her on the back of the neck


with the knowledge of the nasty mouths of cats... how often to those go bad with the queens in your experience? should i expect to treat them when she returns or will the stud be responsible for this? should i have her checked by a vet when she returns immediately or should i wait for the pregnancy to take?


----------



## Eunice (Nov 2, 2007)

In 12 years of breeding I have never had a problem were the stud has hurt the girls neck.
My girls usually stay with the stud for 3/4 days, the lady I usually use supervises the matings. The girls are separated from the stud for part of the day and overnight.
There is no need to take your girl to the vets, when she is 3 weeks her tibbies should go pink and that is the first sign that she is pregnant


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

When I took Nell to Thriller owned by Dollycats, he had been very gentle, the back of her neck was slightly swollen but he hadn't pierced the skin.
We trimmed her claws this is an expected requirement.
The mating was a success resulting in 4 healthy kittens born 4/8/08 but repeating matings were offered if Nell hadn't been pregnant.

You should check the stud agreement as some stud owners only offer a certain number of matings irrespective of whether your cat becomes pregnant & if you have any live kittens.


I wouldn't expect the mating to result in an infection even if the stud had broken the skin, If both stud & queen are kept in clean conditions.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> When I took Nell to Thriller owned by Dollycats, he had been very gentle, the back of her neck was slightly swollen but he hadn't pierced the skin.
> We trimmed her claws this is an expected requirement.
> The mating was a success resulting in 4 healthy kittens born 4/8/08 but repeating matings were offered if Nell hadn't been pregnant.
> 
> ...


 Cheers for that Christine. I still worry a bit only because clean conditions or not cats have various bacteria in their mouths that other animals do not that can cause major infections. Same with humans very full of bacteria. It's what their bodies produce naturally even if they are in a clean environment they still produce it. This is why cat bites are watched so much and why abscesses are so common with cat bites. to give you an idea:
pasturella bacteria is the one that usually causes infections if a person is bitten by a cat.

Other infections caused by Cat bites:

Pasteurella

Actinomyces

Propionibacterium

Bacteroides

Fusobacterium

Clostridium

Wolinella

Peptostreptococcus

Staphylococcus

Streptococcus

(Edit--Toonie--Bartonella is on cat paws and fur, therefore it enters the skin with scratches. Hence the name cat scratch fever, not cat bite fever.)
I think you have been lucky then!

Just was curious if anyone else had any experiences with the bites or wounds going bad. I always expect the worst so I can prepare for it! It's not a huge matter as I have easy access to a vets but still nice to know what to expect. we don't have any cat breeders that i know of in our vets, dogs, ferrets, rabbits but not cats. So this is all new!


----------



## LadyDiva (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Nic,

Have you spoken to a stud owner about taking your girl in?

They will tell you about their own setup, you should ask about any restrictions they may place on the litter and if you are able to have a repeat mating should your girl not take. If they do supervised matings. Will you be expected to pay if they havent mated. What are the boys previous babies like. It can be a good idea to have a visit before the day comes to take your girl in, a chat and a coffee is great for finding things out and a responsable stud owner will understand how you are feeling.

You are usually required to have your girl tested within 24 hours of taking her to stud for which you get a certificate showing the results, (Stud owner will tell you what they want your girl checking for) you need to take along this and the registration doccuments for your girl, her up to date vaccination cert and a copy of her pedigree. If your breed requires other testing you should take this paperwork too (ie PKD in persians) Clip your girls claws to prevent her scratching the boy (or the stud owner )

The stud owner will have your girl and the studs in the run/room togerther usually with one penned so they can get used to each other, after a while (usually overnight) when they are more comfortable together they will be allowed to meet and will then hopefully mate. I presume your girl is maiden? She will be scared and may not let him mate her right away. Some queens are stroppy as are some studs, if they have conflict the stud owner should seperate them by penning one of them to prevent injuries - usually after mating the cats will sit or lie together. Like someone has already said the stud owner will tell you how many matings have taken place, some watch the pair, some have baby monitors and listen for the yowls of the girl after mating - not all stud owners are the same, you need to ask questions and be sure the stud owner is someone you trust with your precious lady. 

When you pick your girl up you pay your money and will be given a mating certificate which you need to send off with the form that you use to register the litter. Its courtious to take the stud owner a token ggift for looking after your girl - I take flowers or some chocs. If you have other cats in the house there may be some spitting and hissing when your girl gets back as she smells different, this usually settles down after a few days when they 'smell' ok to the other cats again. Mine have come back in the past with sore necks from where the boy grasps the girl, I give it a clean and just keep an eye on it for infection - never had a problem it usually heals after a short time.

Hope this helps?

Lady diva x


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

As Tina says - be careful of the stud owners contract. Not everyone offers free repeat matings. We had a very poor experience with a breeder in Somerset who took £400 from us, but refused to allow us to return our queen after two unsuccessful mating attempts.

We leave queens in for a week - if they show no sign of mating immediately. If they mate immediately they are removed after around three days.


----------



## beagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. :0) Has given me a much better idea of what to expect.
Nic x


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Good luck with your breeding programme hun - what breed are you thinking of?


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

When you get to actually chat with your stud owner hopefully they will also give you plenty of info.  I was full of questions like you, and probably more worried about leaving my girl than I was about taking my twins to nursery, I reasoned they at least would have someone they knew with them 

My stud owner was lovely, answered all my quests and put me at my ease. My girl stayed three nights. My stud owner was very experienced and knew that was a long enough stay because of the amount of matings. The length of stay could vary and be longer, if there has been little sign of actual mating. Some girls [especially sensitive ones or maidens] can get knocked off call just by the car trip and strange surroundings and take a day or so to get back into the swing of it. My girl was put off for the first day, but was luckily not scared or anything like that. She was very much back in the mood the 2nd day and I brought her home the third. She is now looking after her 5 kittens 

Luckily my girl's neck was fine, but I checked it carefully when I got her back.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Leah100 said:


> When you get to actually chat with your stud owner hopefully they will also give you plenty of info.  I was full of questions like you, and probably more worried about leaving my girl than I was about taking my twins to nursery, I reasoned they at least would have someone they knew with them
> 
> My stud owner was lovely, answered all my quests and put me at my ease. My girl stayed three nights. My stud owner was very experienced and knew that was a long enough stay because of the amount of matings. The length of stay could vary and be longer, if there has been little sign of actual mating. Some girls [especially sensitive ones or maidens] can get knocked off call just by the car trip and strange surroundings and take a day or so to get back into the swing of it. My girl was put off for the first day, but was luckily not scared or anything like that. She was very much back in the mood the 2nd day and I brought her home the third. She is now looking after her 5 kittens
> 
> Luckily my girl's neck was fine, but I checked it carefully when I got her back.


i see so many cats coming n with cat bites that go bad that was my first thought thinking about my girl going and scrapping with the stud!! I'm glad it's not too common with breeding.  i'm gonna need someone to hold my hand though lol!!


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Eunice said:


> In 12 years of breeding I have never had a problem were the stud has hurt the girls neck.
> My girls usually stay with the stud for 3/4 days, the lady I usually use supervises the matings. The girls are separated from the stud for part of the day and overnight.
> There is no need to take your girl to the vets, when she is 3 weeks her tibbies should go pink and that is the first sign that she is pregnant


thank you for the info. honestly i didn't know what to think. we don't really have very many cat breeders that come in mostly dog breeders. just worried me a bit but i'm a worrier lol!! i'm getting excited now!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> i see so many cats coming n with cat bites that go bad that was my first thought thinking about my girl going and scrapping with the stud!! I'm glad it's not too common with breeding.  i'm gonna need someone to hold my hand though lol!!


I know what you mean, cat bites are very bad news, for people too. A friend was bitten by a stray in the garden and ended up on IV antibiotics in hospital for several days.

An experienced stud knows to jump clear immediately and will avoid the girl until she invites him back over  Scruffing can occasionally break the skin and if it does it shouldn't be ignored.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I would only ever leave a cat of mine with 2 people  I think there are probably alot of bad Stud Owners about. Alot of the CF people are probably not as nice as they make out.


i'm enrolling my queen into kung fu classes as we speak so she can protect herself... hahah waaaaaaaah yaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## beagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Good luck with your breeding programme hun - what breed are you thinking of?


I'm looking at Snowshoe cats. I have a male and female kitten (unrelated from fab lines on active papers) reserved, but just worried about how difficult it may be to find homes for the kittens when i breed, if the economy gets worse. So just at the will i/won't i stage!! lol!!

Nic x


----------



## LadyDiva (Aug 5, 2008)

beagirl said:


> I'm looking at Snowshoe cats. I have a male and female kitten (unrelated from fab lines on active papers) reserved, but just worried about how difficult it may be to find homes for the kittens when i breed, if the economy gets worse. So just at the will i/won't i stage!! lol!!
> 
> Nic x


Dont mean this to cause offence Beagirl but have you considered and researched the pedigrees before reserving these kits? Are the lines compatable, will the two fully grown cats be complimentory to each others weaknesses (faults - this cannot e answered as they are still babies and not fully developed) when grown and mated together? Is this the best possible match for the purpose of breeding healthy snowshoe kits? Just some points to consider


----------



## beagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

LadyDiva said:


> Dont mean this to cause offence Beagirl but have you considered and researched the pedigrees before reserving these kits? Are the lines compatable, will the two fully grown cats be complimentory to each others weaknesses (faults - this cannot e answered as they are still babies and not fully developed) when grown and mated together? Is this the best possible match for the purpose of breeding healthy snowshoe kits? Just some points to consider


Have kind of taken offence at that, but yes i have researched and if you read my first post you will have seen that i am finding out as much as i possibly can before i take on these kittens. I have taken advice from an existing snowshoe breeder and these kittens have compatible lines and yes in the future if they weren't suitable to breed together i wouldn't do it!! 
I've been looking at forums for a while and it always drives me crazy how people treat those wishing to start in breeding like total idiots and rather than ask questions they have a go (that is how your reply is worder) "rolleyes" it totally puts me off asking questions!!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

LadyDiva said:


> Dont mean this to cause offence Beagirl but have you considered and researched the pedigrees before reserving these kits? Are the lines compatable, will the two fully grown cats be complimentory to each others weaknesses (faults - this cannot e answered as they are still babies and not fully developed) when grown and mated together? Is this the best possible match for the purpose of breeding healthy snowshoe kits? Just some points to consider


Everyone has to start somewhere dont they?
We are never going to know it all - Im still learning & ask questions on here and I have 5 queens! LOL

Snowshoes are lovely hun - im sure u will enjoy it 

If you need any advice at all please dont be afraid to ask questions. There are a lot of experienced and knowledgeable people on here who are willing to help newbies


----------



## beagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Everyone has to start somewhere dont they?
> We are never going to know it all - Im still learning & ask questions on here and I have 5 queens! LOL
> 
> Snowshoes are lovely hun - im sure u will enjoy it
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Eunice (Nov 2, 2007)

I have only ever been to two different stud owners and have found them both smashing.

The one has become one of my best friedns and we meet every couple of weeks for lunch. The other lives too far away for that


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I've only been the once, but mine was lovely too Eunice. She knew how anxious I was for news that my girl was ok and she rang me lots to let me know how she was and she took very good care of her, she looked wonderful when I picked her up.
I have stayed in touch and will send her some kitten pics


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> LadyDiva was just putting another spin on things and she does speak the truth. Most novices don't get a stud. They maybe get one or 2 queen and keep some kittens back with their own prefix etc. I'd consider 2 girls personally and use an outside stud.


True fluff but sometimes newbies can be put off by the way certain posts are worded. I just wanted to make her feel welcome as she was offended a bit by the post thats all


----------



## beagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I know what you mean but I think some people need to be more open to advice.


I am open to advice, how else do you learn, but not critisism when someone knows nothing about me and doesn't even care to ask, but just has a shot at me it would seem. Anyway, this is not what the forum is for.... it's meant to help people i thought not alienate them!! Yes, there are bad breeders out there, but surely the fact i am researching and looking for help on here shows i am aiming to do this all the right way.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

beagirl said:


> Have kind of taken offence at that, but yes i have researched and if you read my first post you will have seen that i am finding out as much as i possibly can before i take on these kittens. I have taken advice from an existing snowshoe breeder and these kittens have compatible lines and yes in the future if they weren't suitable to breed together i wouldn't do it!!
> I've been looking at forums for a while and it always drives me crazy how people treat those wishing to start in breeding like total idiots and rather than ask questions they have a go (that is how your reply is worder) "rolleyes" it totally puts me off asking questions!!


i agree the  seems really condescending. granted she was asking legitimate questions to you the  was unnecessary and a bit off putting and would have made me feel as though i was being talked down to. but it's easily done on here as forums have very little emotion other than the lil smilies which in turn don't convey what we're really feeling sometimes.

 could be seen as 'silly you', 'oh dear look what i did' or 'geeze you moron what the heck were you thinking' or 'you are so not welcome and not cool enough for our clique'

soo meh i donno... take it with a grain i've learned lol!!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> i could be seen as 'silly you', 'oh dear look what i did' or 'geeze you moron what the heck were you thinking' or 'you are so not welcome and not cool enough for our clique'
> 
> soo meh i donno... take it with a grain i've learned lol!!


LMAO steph - too true!!


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

<-- in this case the smilie is for 'here we go again'.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Maybe people just have your best interests at heart.


or maybe people need to assume we are all here to help not hurt and not to assume the opposite. i wouldn't hurt a flea!!!  well maybe a flea...


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Excuse me! Now who is being mean? I never said anything to this lady. I merely stated I COULD see LadyDiva's point, and I'm just trying to say prehaps getting a stud first was a bit much, just a thought and advice. I know they lady doesn't have to take it. Sorry!


NAUGHTY!!! 

sit back... re read before posting!!!  she was just adding to my comment about what  means nothing AT you. lol


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Contact Royal Canin and see if they have any books left called "Cat Breeding" they were giving this as a gift with an order of food, its the BEST one I have seen, great pics, good detail and not too techy, but then not treating us a lay people


----------



## Pink Lady (Aug 1, 2008)

Daisy May said:


> Contact Royal Canin and see if they have any books left called "Cat Breeding" they were giving this as a gift with an order of food, its the BEST one I have seen, great pics, good detail and not too techy, but then not treating us a lay people


I agree, its one of the most informative books I`ve read and covers everything in great detail. ...mine was given to me as a gift from my RC rep...

I`d like to wish you lots of luck and happy times with your breeding programme Beagirl...as you say, we alll have to start somewhere...


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

Good luck Beagirl.

As others have said, we all have to start off from somewhere.

You are doing the right thing to ask for advice.


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

I just wanted to wish you luck beagirl. Snowshoes are beautiful and a breed I didn't even know existed till early this year. We do all have to start somewhere. I too am new to all this but am showing both my prospective stud boy and queen before I go down the breeding route. 
I have had alot of advise and views on how to do things and what's the best way to do them, but my mentors has given I think the best piece of advice to me; what works for some won't work for all. And I believe this is very true. I think you have asked a VERY good question; there isn't much info out there on what does happen at stud. 
I will be honest and say one of the reasons I got my stud (although he won't actually be a stud for a LONG time yet ) is because I don't think I could handle letting my queens go off to stud. I'm not saying other breeders can't be trusted etc but I'd be a nervous wreck LOL!! I know owning a stud isn't that easy but I am hoping it will work out and am willing to do whatever it takes to hopefully get it to work including having stud housing built etc.
I can't really offer any advice but just wanted to say good luck with it all, there's not many sites where someone is new can feel comfortable asking questions about breeding without being welcomed with friendly attitudes and I'm hoping PF will be one of those sites 
Look forward to seeing your Snowshoes when you get them, Mel  xx


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Daisy May said:


> Contact Royal Canin and see if they have any books left called "Cat Breeding" they were giving this as a gift with an order of food, its the BEST one I have seen, great pics, good detail and not too techy, but then not treating us a lay people


Yes i have this book too. And its the best book i have ever read on cat breeding - its brilliant!


----------

